# Acrylic - bits for a DIYer



## Capitals (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I just bought my first router set (Hatachi) and I have no experience with routers. I want to work with acrylic and need some advice on bits. I'll be cutting out parts of 1/4" thick acrylic.


I don't have a router table or woodworking bits but I hear Precision bit and MLCS kits are a good place to start for 1/2" shank bits sets.

Not ready to spend on Frued yet.


Thanks in advance.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hitachi KM12VC 2-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge and Fixed Base Router Kit


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I do not do a lot of work on acrylic, like some , but I just use my normal cutters on 6mm acrylic.

Sightly lower speed.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings , great to meet you, welcome to our community 

Here are some video's you may find interesting 
Router basics
Types of Routers | Woodworking | Howcast
How to Use a Router | Woodworking | Howcast


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

I have done a bit of work with plexiglass . I used carbide bits but I jigsawed most of the excess material first then used the a straight bit with the bearing on it following the template that was attached to the plexi ( sorry don't know my terminology yet , could be called flush bit ) 
I had some scary moments with 1/2 plexi . Tried to take to much material off at once and the bit caught on it and bent . Never had an issue with 1/4" though .

Start of amp rack with 1/2" plexi . Used mdf template 



Speaker pod beginnings with 1/4" plexi . Used mdf templates made with perfect circle cutter attached to router first then attached mdf templates to the partially cut plexi . You can see the router bit I used in the mess there if you look real close 



Plexi rings installed in my speaker pods


----------



## Capitals (Aug 4, 2014)

Good to be aboard and thanks for all the welcomes 


Sounds like I need to watch some of those videos so I don't re-ask old questions.

JL amp - Nice work. I use to sell JL and miss 60% discount....:blink:



PS and unrelated

Capitals just signed an Aussie - the only NHL'er from Australia to be signed (I think)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Capitals said:


> Good to be aboard and thanks for all the welcomes
> 
> 
> Sounds like I need to watch some of those videos so I don't re-ask old questions.
> ...


I'm big fan of there subs too, but I use MB quartz for the front end though . Used to love car audio and the fabrication part right up until I went to the theatre to see a movie and ended up with a permanent case of tinnitus in my right ear


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Capitals. I suggest you try Onsrud. The sell quite a few bits for machining plastic. I would give them a call and they will suggest rpm and feedrates for the jobs you are planning. Fred Phillips from Onsrud was an active member here for a short time but I couldn't find him in the members list when I checked recently but you can find a 1-800 number on the internet. All of the members who have called them have found them very helpful.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"advice on bits. I'll be cutting out parts of 1/4" thick acrylic."
*****************************************
Something I do everyday. 
The cutters are not particularly demanding or critical.
But technique is. 
Solid carbide is great for material <12mm.
Or brazed on carbide, provided the minimum diameters are >5/8" & about the length of the work thickness.
Work feed and templetizing, method of routing (pin, bearing, table fence & so on)
Are the critical dependent variables. Not something you walk up to in afternoon.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cap what exactly are you doing design wise with this plexi , I'm assuming there's curves involved so you can't use a table saw?


----------



## Capitals (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll be cutting a variety of parts including ones that are curved. So yes, compound curve cutting is a need.


I do have a triple chip 60 tooth Diablo for the table saw (although the pros recommend the 84 tooth, other guys say you can get by the the cheaper 60 tooth if you're a weekend warrior).


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Amana and McMaster-Carr- sell straight bits specially designated for use with plastics. They have O-flutes. McMaster -Carr has a O-fluted flush trim bit.


----------

